# Monster Guts Wiper Motor Power Supply Question



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Has anyone used this wiper motor power supply from Monster Guts? How is it connected to the wiper motor? Do you just snip off the barrel end (left side of picture), separate the wires, and attach them to the wiper motor leads? If not, how DO you connect it?









http://monsterguts.com/electric-motors/5-volt-5-amp-power-supply/prod_91.html


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I attach one of these connectors to the motor with a short (or long) piece of wire. Then just plug in the power supply into the connector. 
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...2490&cp=&kw=power+connector&parentPage=search


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Lew,

You can attach the wires as you suggest or you can locate the proper female connector and attach that to the wiper motor wires. I personally like to be able to simply plug things in, but either way will work just fine.


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

here is a 5volt 3.7 (4 amp) for 6 bucks... All Electronics


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks y'all! That answers my questions.



GraveDiggerGreg said:


> here is a 5volt 3.7 (4 amp) for 6 bucks... All Electronics


GDG, do you think that the 4 amp is enough for the motor? I know Scary Terry recommends 5 amp or better. I will probably have some fairly good loads on these motors. Of course at $6 a pop I can afford to experiment a little. Thoughts?


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

depends on the draw. I am using 4 windshild motor props. two of them would be ok (hangman and my version of a trashcan trama - 



) the third was creating a problem regardless till i put on a counter weight to reduce force needed to lift the lid. (see below) the the fourth was too much load (the standard kicking guy 



). . putting it on a battery charger (not a perfect solution) and watched the amp gauge spike. I agree with the connector comments. As I have been used a couple of computer power suplies and taking advantage of the Harddrive power connector as you can see in the coffin/box picture below. this year I'm working on a swing arm to make a person sit up in a coffin using a WW motor. I'd really like to use air, but in my small area, the compressor is just too noisy. you'll see more here when I get it done.

good luck


----------

